# Wyndham Bentley Brook II



## tusowner (May 11, 2011)

We are staying at this resort end of May, early June.  Wyndham told us it was new.  TUG reviews sound like it has been refurbished, but it does not sound new.  Pictures look nice though.  The biggest complaint sounds like noise from other units.  

Questions:

1.  Can anyone recommend things to do in the area other than music or concerts.  We have all that information.  We have also been to the Norman Rockwell museum.  

2.  Any good restaurants nearby?  This is in Hancock, MA.  I downloaded a wine/cheese trail which sounds interesting.  I'm not sure if the wineries are nearby or we would make it a day trip?  

3.  What are fun activities at this resort?  
4.  What is the fitness center like?  
5.  What about golf; is it expensive.  I see it is 8 miles so we are not sure if we should bring the clubs.
6.  Are there grills onsite?
7.  What are the best units to request?  We have a 2 bedroom that sleeps 8 so that sounds like the largest possible unit?  Any idea what the square footage is?
8.  Is there a nearby major grocery store?
9.  Is lobster in season at the local restaurants?  If so, what does a good sized lobster go for these days?
10. Is there anything to do at the Jiminy Peak ski resort when there is no snow?

I appreciate any comments about the area.


----------



## tusowner (May 12, 2011)

*Reply to Myself*

I have done a lot of research and found out there is a brewery restaurant on Jiminy Peak called John Harvards.  Does anyone recommend this?  It sounds like there is not much else to choose from.

Also, I think I finally found one picture of the fitness center.  It looks very small with one treadmill, one ellipitcal.  Hopefully we can make this work.  I'm sure there are nice places to walk.

Still researching golf.

Any info is very much appreciated as we leave soon.


----------



## theo (May 12, 2011)

*Lotsa questions, but just one answer...*



tusowner said:


> Is lobster in season at the local restaurants?  If so, what does a good sized lobster go for these days?



The lobster fishery here in New England is, for the most part, a year 'round operation (albeit somewhat constrained by weather in winter months).  Accordingly, lobster is always "in season".
 Whether or not restaurants out in western MA routinely carry lobster on the menu, I do not claim to know, but that area is a hundred miles or more from the coast. 

As to pricing, you'll very rarely (if ever) see fixed prices for lobster on *any* menu. 
Due to fluctuating supply and demand any menu will simply indicate "market price".


----------



## dwmantz (May 12, 2011)

John Harvards is a small regional chain.  Food is good, beer is excellent.  We cook pretty exclusively in the room when at BB as we're there usually only during ski season.  I've been to John harvards once and found it good.  I like their other locations near Boston better.


----------



## dwmantz (May 12, 2011)

There is more than one fitness center.  Apparently, the one in the new wing is much better then the main building which I'd categorize as "pitiful" at best.


----------



## massvacationer (May 13, 2011)

I'll answer a few of the questions

There are charcoal grills (bring your own charcoal)

There are large supermarkets (Stop&Shop and Price Chopper) in Pittsfield, about 25 minutes (south) away.  Also a nice gourmet food super market on the Pittsfield/Lennox line on Rt 7 called Guidos.  Easiest to bring food, as it will be easier than going back out to the supermarket.    There is also a small store that you can walk to (The Country Store at Jiminy Peak), where you can buy some essentials like milk, OJ, and wine (this store is pricey).  The Country Store sometimes has great muffins and pastries in the morning.

The Ski Mountain had mountain coaster, alpine slide, chair lift ride and other stuff open in the summer.  Google Jiminy Peak for info.

There are Tennis courts as well.

There are very good restaurants in very scenic Williamstown, 20-30 minutes north.  They have lists and menus in the lobby - or check the usual online resources like tripadvisor, etc.   Recommend going to Williamstown as there are two great art museums there and it is a beautiful area.

I think there are at least three near by golf courses:  Skyline, Donnybrook (sp?), and at least one other.  I haven't golfed at any but I believe they are nice.  These are located in adjacent Lanseboro, MA.


----------



## Sullco2 (May 13, 2011)

*Berkshires*

You will be on the fringe of the Berkshires, but if you want to go to Lenox, MA, Great Barrington, MA, or Lee, MA, you will find classic Berkshires towns.

If you like to drive, the Capital Region of NY is about 25 miles away on Route 43 or via Route 22 and the Mass Pike/NYS Thruway connection.  You will find every kind of restaurant imaginable in Albany and Troy.  New Dinosaur BBQ on the river in Troy--great local brew pub called Browns a block north of it.

Many ethnic choices in both cities.

Great Duck boat tour of the Hudson River and old Albany--the local history of this city is fascinating and you could tour the impressive capital building.  Great architecture--embarrassing politicians!

Saratoga Springs is another day trip possibility--world class resort town.

If you like antiques, Hudson, NY is worth a day trip.  Warren Street is a filled for many blocks with major dealers who cater to NYC designers, and the wealthy owners of second homes in Columbia County.

Back in Massachusetts, in North Adams, MA you  will find the amazing MassMOCA, which I guess you already know about.

Drive a bit--see a lot.


----------



## tusowner (May 16, 2011)

Thanks to all.  Your responses will be a great help to us.


----------

